

Inside the Python GIL - jnoller
http://www.dabeaz.com/python/GIL.pdf

======
jnoller
And for further information: [http://jessenoller.com/2009/02/01/python-
threads-and-the-glo...](http://jessenoller.com/2009/02/01/python-threads-and-
the-global-interpreter-lock/)

Ultimately, while the implementation of the GIL is inefficient, and does harm
you in the case of processor-bound computation, they're still useful in many
cases where you're dealing with I/O (file, and socket).

Even as the multiprocessing maintainer, I'd like to see a more robust
threading model within python - unladen swallow
(<http://code.google.com/p/unladen-swallow/>) may be able to offer us a world
without a GIL soon(ish), but even barring that, getting some work done on
improving what we have today would be nice.

------
st3fan
"""•Bias : For parallel computing involving heavy CPU processing, I much
prefer message passing and cooperating processes to thread programming"""

Of course you prefer it .. you have no choice!

~~~
jnoller
Baloney. Many of us who do want better threading in python still prefer
message passing and processes. That's nothing new. Different tools work well
for different jobs.

------
jnoller
Also on blip.tv: <http://blip.tv/file/2232410>

